# He was served, says he beat me w/out of country D. Now I will lose kids



## HeartbreakHotelGuest (Jul 18, 2012)

well we got into it and he took my bedroom door off the hinges, i told him i would call the police so - of course - he immediately called at&t and suspended my service, took away cell internet - put parental controls on and my calls forwarded to his phone.
I went to a neighbors, but if they came out he would have to leave and i needed him home to be served. So he won that round.

Sheriff's office showed up 1 hour later and served him. He laughed at me and told me he had beat me to the punch and filed out of country and since it predates mine, it supercedes and will be upheld in court and I am going to lose the kids. That US courts will have to choice but to honor it.

Ive snuck a few internet searches - not like i have much privacy with no door, but as far as i can see it shouldnt hold up. But I'm terrified that theres even a chance- he sounds so sure that hes completely won now, and of course all i keep hearing is how stupid i am and how now i will lose everything. I am so scared that i have possibly made a terrible decision.

Does anyone have any experience with this????


----------



## 06Daddio08 (Jul 26, 2012)

HeartbreakHotelGuest said:


> well we got into it and he took my bedroom door off the hinges, i told him i would call the police so - of course - he immediately called at&t and suspended my service, took away cell internet - put parental controls on and my calls forwarded to his phone.
> I went to a neighbors, but if they came out he would have to leave and i needed him home to be served. So he won that round.
> 
> Sheriff's office showed up 1 hour later and served him. He laughed at me and told me he had beat me to the punch and filed out of country and since it predates mine, it supercedes and will be upheld in court and I am going to lose the kids. That US courts will have to choice but to honor it.
> ...


I'm sorry but why the hell aren't you at the police station?


----------



## Daisy82 (Sep 4, 2012)

Before I commented I had to check past postings and make sure this was the same person I read about yesterday, and it is.

Based on your previous posts and now this one I have to say (and agree with above poster) GO TO THE POLICE STATION AND SEEK A WOMEN'S SHELTER!!! NOW!!!

I understand you have very little money or outside help from friends and family but the above mentioned resources are there for you! Take the children and go, today, now!

You are being victimized in your own home. He does not own you. You are a human being, stand up for yourself and your children! As long as you allow this to continue, it will. It's hard to think of it in those terms but it's true, people treat us the way we allow them to or teach them they can. You have to change it. LEAVE NOW, TAKE WHATEVER YOU CAN AND GO. Even if you have to walk (I believe you said he took the keys to your car?) Or go to the neighbors house and have them take you or call the police and have them pick you up. Please for your own safety and the safety of the children do this right now!!!

Best of luck to you. Please post again once you are in a safe (women's shelter or police dept) place!


----------

